# South Florida (Palm Beach County) - Rewire



## BigSmileJupiter (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Wanted to hear your thoughts on who to go to for a rewire job.
Let me know if you or someone you know that's reputable in the south florida area doing rewires.

If you have any pictures of your work that would be awesome too!

Boat is a 16ft redfisher

Thanks


----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

I am looking to do the same thing. What are you looking to get done? Did you think about doing it yourself?


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Master Repair in Stuart. None better and damn few their equal.


----------

